# Starting Uni this Friday!



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey guys,Just to say I'm starting Uni this Friday, so I probably won't be around so often, as i will no longer have as easy access to the wonderful Internet







I'm kinda nervous and exited, so as long as my IBS doesn't start giving me major grief again, things should be, well, yeah..new! *hehe*Good luck to all you others who are starting some place new this month. It's nerve wracking, but i guess it will be worth it.I've managed to blag a room with ensuite facilities, so atleast I won't be mortified if i have to go to the loo a lot...like at home.I'm still taking the amitriptyline, and it's helping to keep things a little more under control (less D and pain). I'm not IBS symptom free, but i'm just about coping.Anywho, I'll try and check in as soon as i can...this place is my life line when i'm feeling bad.xxx


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Just wanted to wish you luck for Friday....







Leanne


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

good luck vicky for friday. ive been in london for the past 6 wks on a vacation scheme at a solicitors office and havent been online much either. im going back to london this afternoon to work for the next 3 days for them. im not ibs free either, but i feel im coping better. which uni r u going to?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Good luck Vic! You'll be great. Halls often have internet access which is pretty good, so we might see you still!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

good luck, you'll be fine!!!where are you going to study?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

good luck!!! have a great year!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Good luck, Sparkle*







Rock on and God bless...TheDude


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks guys! *aw*I'm off to study at Canterbury School of Fine Art in the hope i might be able to make it as an artist one day xI'll be sure to check in as soon as i can. I get the feeling I'm going to need you guys just as much as ever. I'm not loooking forward to having to explain to my new flat mates about my strange digestive system, but hey ho...Speak soon xxxVicky x


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

How did your first day go ? I know u wont be on much but let us know how u like uni life when u get a chance


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

hope you enjoy it Vicky.


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

Hey -- you'll have to make work you do available onlin so we can all be in awe of your talents...


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

ooh Canterbury - thats pretty near me! Good luck Sparkle! I just started Agricultural college - bit of a change from A-levels - so anyone who is starting anything new. Have fun!!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey guys!I think all your good luck wishes have got me through my first week of Uni! And it's been great!







My IBS has been up and down, but i've not let it spoil too much fun.I felt very nervous and tearful for the first couple of mornings (home sick and just a worry wart) but my flat mates are all nice, and I'm making some good friends outside of Halls.My room is pretty great considering what Uni accomodation can be like. The ensuite is saving my life, so I haven't had to make a big issue of my IBS. I've just explained to people that i have a dodgy digestive system, that i'm not good in the mornings, and that i won't be eating take aways.I'm home for one night, so i must go speak with my family. Hope you all are doing okay.Take care xxx


----------

